# Couleur de Contraste ???



## Pharmacos (25 Avril 2006)

Bonsoir à tous !

Voulant personnaliser mon bébé (powerbook 12" pour tout ceux qui ne savent pas... )
je voulais changer la couleur du contraste de surlignement....

Je suis donc allé dans les préférences systèmes , apparence et couleur de contraste...

et la pour mon plus grand malheur, je change la couleur et rien ne se passe, je reste en surlignement bleu..???????

Par contre si je met apparence en graphite alors la tout est ok ca change ?!!

Quelqu'un, une bonne ame, un bon ami aurait il déjç eu ce problème ou aurait une solution pour nous ??? (moi & mon mac) 


Merci @ tous

Matt


----------



## apenspel (25 Avril 2006)

Bizarre, ça marche chez moi en Apparence : bleu, Contraste : ce que je veux.

Mais c'est sur iBook et OS X.4.6.

C'est peut-être des préférences corrompues.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Ben voui sur l'ibook de ma copine ca marche aussi !!

Mais pas sur mon pti powerbook :hein: :hein:


----------



## apenspel (26 Avril 2006)

Hum, tu bidouilles pas mal en ce moment, enlever Spotlight et tout, ne t'étonnes pas si tu as des problèmes.
Ta config va tellement changer que quand tu voudras obtenir de l'aide, personne ne saura par où commencer.
Les spécialistes de tout ça, c'est tout de même dans le forum Customisation que tu les trouveras, non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Ne tinquiete pas, je ne touche pas trop encore, je ne connais pas suffisament  

Pour l'instant je fais des choses de séries (comme normalement le contraste mais ca ne marche pas).

Après je verrai pour les logiciel annexe  

Merci de tes conseils.
Je vais passer sur le forum custom


@++


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Je crois que j'ai trouvé !!

En fait cela marceh bien, le changement de contraste opère par exemple lorsque j'ouvre le finder il me surligne bien ce que je sélectionne par la couleur demandée, mais ca ne fonctionne pas dans la barre de menus ? ni dans safari ? 

Alors c'est bon ou il y a quand meme un problème ???

merci

@++


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Avril 2006)

Dans la barre des menus, c'est normal. Tu ne peux choisir qu'entre deux thèmes : Bleu et Graphite (et c'est cela qui affecte la barre des menus et non la couleur de contraste).

Par contre, pour Safari, tu parles de quoi ? Normalement si tu sélectionnes un texte ou bien l'adresse dans la barre, la couleur de sélection devrait être celle choisie. Si ce n'est pas le cas, relance peut-être Safari, mais normalement pas besoin.
Si tu parles de la barre de progression, c'est normal, cet élément est aussi lié aux thèmes Bleu ou Graphite.
Edit : Je corrige, la barre de progression de Safari n'est pas affectée par le changement de thème, erreur de ma part, désolé :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Salut !

Ben en fait je parlais des liens de la barre de signet qui se surligne toujours en bleu.

Donc la couleur n'affecte que les sélections et non les barres de menu.

Merci a tous
@++


----------



## Paski.pne (26 Avril 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> Ben en fait je parlais des liens de la barre de signet qui se surligne toujours en bleu.
> 
> ...


Exact, tout ça est affecté par les thèmes, seulement deux par défaut sous Mac OS X. Si tu es intéressé par la customisation et le changement complet de thème, tourne-toi vers des logiciels comme ShapeShifter (payant) et va jeter un il du côté du Tutoriel sur la customisation


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2006)

Allez hop ! je transfère vers la custo.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2006)

Merci pour les infos


----------

